# Nesting cousins



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I made a start today on one of the three nest of tables which will match the Tv unit I have recently finished. I am afraid I have no WIP photos as yet but thought you might want to see the dry fit as far as I have got with it. 
You will notice I have kept with the cove detail around the apron and legs although the legs look a little lighter than the TV unit. The top has the same detail around the edge. 
I decided to attach the top with buttons as you will see but on reflection think I may use pocket hole screws to give more depth underneath for the next table top. 
Of course if anyone has any better suggestions it may help.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well I got back in the worshop today and had a very productive day again. I started on the second table and got it finished:
So I thought I would carry on a little longer and got the third table almost completed.
Ignore the piece of timber under the feet as it was just there to hold them up for the photo. I decided to attach the top at the front edge with biscuits and use buttons for the rear and sides to allow for movement. Of course nothing is glued up yet so hence the timber under the feet. I still have the aprons on the small table to put the moulding on and a lower front rail for the small table which I forgot! Duh! Should get some more done tomorrow with any luck.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Perfect fit! Nice job!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I like that, really nice job,What is the finish.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

These are only dry fitted at the moment xplorx4, I shall give them a good sanding first and then they will be given a coat of Antique pine varnish to match the TV cabinet I recently built. I will of course post pictures of the finished items.


----------



## locoboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Mailee,
Nice job and skillfully made.
Is the timber seasoned or not?
You may experience a bit of warpage if its not, and that not what you want on any small table, let alone ones that nest!

colin


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

They look great Mailee!!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

They look nice and sturdy, and the design works nicely with the pine.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

NIce job mailee

They look almost the same as Norm A. made 

Nest of Tables - Item #0712
http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0712

===========





mailee said:


> Well I got back in the worshop today and had a very productive day again. I started on the second table and got it finished:
> So I thought I would carry on a little longer and got the third table almost completed.
> Ignore the piece of timber under the feet as it was just there to hold them up for the photo. I decided to attach the top at the front edge with biscuits and use buttons for the rear and sides to allow for movement. Of course nothing is glued up yet so hence the timber under the feet. I still have the aprons on the small table to put the moulding on and a lower front rail for the small table which I forgot! Duh! Should get some more done tomorrow with any luck.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have spent the last couple of days finishing the tables and finally have them done. I am now letting the glue set to hold the front part of the top on. then it is a quick clean up and on to the customer. Now it is back on to the bedroom suite.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

*Ready for delivery*

Here are the tables now they are cleaned up and ready for delivery.


----------

